# Merry Christmas from Kemptville



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

He already did,My 09 Hoyt AlphaMax 35 showed up yesterday,Man this thing is sweet.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

merry christmas to all and happy shooting year to all mike and have a great day:darkbeer::smile:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ditto*

Ditto merry Christmas to all, will call you later crk been real busy..:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Same here. I am hoping to get Rudolph before then though, so Santa might be a little late. Already got his brother last Saturday, and now looking for the red nosed fella.

Seriously though, Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all have a safe, and happy holidays.

Rob Cadeau


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Very cool bow Mr. Dodge.


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

DODGE-3D said:


> He already did,My 09 Hoyt AlphaMax 35 showed up yesterday,Man this thing is sweet.


Nice Dan!!! real nice toy....:thumbs_up


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

*Merry Christmas!*

Best wishes to you and yours in '09
:darkbeer:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Feliz Navidad to all my fellow Canucks, Twisted and otherwise...

Feliz Navidad is what they say where I wish I was....not where it is currently -36.....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Charles,just finished setting up.,Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here it is setup,this bow is sweet.


----------



## tweaky (Sep 15, 2008)

crk said:


> Wishing all my fellow Canadian archers a safe and happy holiday season.
> May Santa fill your quivers with cool archery stuff.


Hey there, do you know any Weedmark's? Them's is my wife's side of the family.


----------

